
Open Location Code: An Open Source Standard for Addresses - gregknicholson
https://github.com/google/open-location-code/blob/master/docs/olc_definition.adoc
======
gregknicholson
The algorithm is less elegant than
[http://www.openpostcode.org/](http://www.openpostcode.org/) but it is at
least a simple open algorithm. The presentation and documentation are far
better than Open Postcode, which counts for a lot.

If Google Maps learns to recognise these location codes (the algorithm was
designed by Google staff), they might become widely-used enough to be usable
in practice.

